# How often do you switch beans?



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi,

In my limited experience, it seems that 2 things are true:

1. It's easier to get consistently good coffee out of your equipment if you stick with the same beans

2. There are loads of good beans out there to try

Just wondered how people balance these 2 things. Stick with the same bean for a while to avoid the constant grinder adjustments? Vary all the time and deal with the adjustments and wasting a couple of shots getting it right?

Cheers


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Stay with the same beans whilst deciding & learning. It makes it easier to control.

Once you've got the basics covered branch out & try as many different beans as you can.

You will ALWATS need to adjust the grind. So much makes the beans change, weather,age since roast to mention only two.

I have my favourite bean available at all times & then I try out others as & when.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Experience and knowing your gear helps, you can easily dial in 250g bag within 2-3 shots if you know what sort of area is going to work.

But then if you buy a kg to play it safe and you dont like it then you either have to bin, give away or stick with it...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I change beans minimum once a week . Sometimes I'll only get 100g of something and I'll brew and spro it. Not something I'd recommend for the beginner , but once your are comfy with your gear and prep . Having an ek43 really does facilitate this . A lot of beans are within a couple of notches for each other on spro and brew ....

I don't have a house bean - but I'm not sure I could ever buy more than 350g of one thing nowadays


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

shannigan said:


> Just wondered how people balance these 2 things. Stick with the same bean for a while to avoid the constant grinder adjustments? Vary all the time and deal with the adjustments and wasting a couple of shots getting it right?Cheers


I normally have 3 different beans and go through them 1 bag at a time, sometimes i can have 2/3 different beans on the go at once. During a Month or 2 I usually have around 8 different coffees I'm drinking. I think variety is interesting and fun. It doesn't usually take more than 1 or 2 double shots to get the grind right and if you keep a grind table, it's much easier.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The OP maybe would like to know that 'spro' is really espresso:whistle:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> The OP maybe would like to know that 'spro' is really espresso:whistle:


Does OP in this instance stand for old person


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

ronsil said:


> The OP maybe would like to know that 'spro' is really espresso:whistle:


Was just about to ask when I figured it out! Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> . It doesn't usually take more than 1 or 2 double shots to get the grind right and if you keep a grind table, it's much easier.


Plus one


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the replies folks. I like the idea of a grind table. I'm currently working with a Hario Skerton hand grinder. It has stepped adjustment, rather than continuous. I could use coloured pens or something to mark on the adjustment nut and keep a table.

I think I need to learn a bit of patience too. Getting a shot wrong and having to chuck it and clean everything before trying again really winds me up.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I usually don't consume large quantities of the same coffee, so I never have more then 500g of the same espresso roast at any given time. Usually only order 250-350g SO, that way I can try out as much as I possible can within a given harvest.

And then I just love the monthly supply from the Barn.

But for a newbie I would never recommend this, as you'll need more time dialing in a given bean, for someone who has done it for years usually don't take more then 2-3 shot to get it right.

But I'm familiar with people that stick with 1-3 blends and who has been drinking the same nektar for years, or rather the same blend.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm still pretty new to it all, I sometimes waste more of a coffee dialling in than I do other times but I'm still usually using about 3 different coffees per week, I tend to use some for brewed coffee and some for espresso and sometimes use one for both. I have the feeling I get instant nostalgia though because it often seems like the last shot I pull with a bean is the one that tastes best...but that's another story (perhaps). I think it's good to get a decent amount of a particular coffee (1kg or whatever suits your usage) and keep plugging away with it to try and get the best out of it and get your movements and process down before changing but then do what suits you, if you're happy / find the perfect bean for you then have at it.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

shannigan said:


> Thanks for the replies folks. I like the idea of a grind table. I'm currently working with a Hario Skerton hand grinder. It has stepped adjustment, rather than continuous. I could use coloured pens or something to mark on the adjustment nut and keep a table.
> 
> I think I need to learn a bit of patience too. Getting a shot wrong and having to chuck it and clean everything before trying again really winds me up.


and unfortunately its something that will always wind you up!


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> and unfortunately its something that will always wind you up!


I feared as much


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

shannigan said:


> I feared as much


how is skipton doing today? - im up in ilkley!


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> how is skipton doing today? - im up in ilkley!


As rainy as ever! Where's good for coffee in Ilkley?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

shannigan said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my limited experience, it seems that 2 things are true:
> 
> ...


Generally I buy a kilo. Use it. Buy something else.


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

jonc said:


> Generally I buy a kilo. Use it. Buy something else.


This seems to be a good way forward. I've been buying 250g bags. 1kg is probably more cost effective too.

Thanks.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I get through roughly a bag a week and rarely ever buy the same beans twice - there's just too much to try and I suppose I'm relatively new to the coffee scene so in that early stage of things. I only brew so don't have the same issues with getting the most out of equipment.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

shannigan said:


> As rainy as ever! Where's good for coffee in Ilkley?


avanti use good beans but depends who you get pulling the shots

if you go when busy and the teenagers are working its a bit shitty

no other options unfortunatekly

apparently toast house, which im yet to try, use atkinsons coffee


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> avanti use good beans but depends who you get pulling the shots
> 
> if you go when busy and the teenagers are working its a bit shitty
> 
> ...


I thought Ilkley would be awash with good coffee!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Normally when the wife turns her nose up and says "I'm really not enjoying this one quite so much". I can't be bothered changing too regularly, I tend to buy 1kg bags and to be honest haven't refined my skills quite well enough to deviate from the three or four different varieties from Rave that have been on rotation since I got a home training session.

I'm definitely getting much better at dialing in now, but it's purely a time thing for me so I'm hoping to get a selection pack of 250g bags to work through over the Christmas and new year period when I've got a nice long stint off work.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

shannigan said:


> I thought Ilkley would be awash with good coffee!


Depends what your definition of good coffee is!!


----------



## jonathanhook (Apr 25, 2015)

When I had a classic, I used to stick with beans for months and months on end to try and eradicate any variables. Now I've upgraded to a brewtus, I've got an inmymug subscription and the consistency makes it possible to dial in a new bean every week. As a result, coffee drinking has become the most fun and interesting it's been in years.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jonathanhook said:


> When I had a classic, I used to stick with beans for months and months on end to try and eradicate any variables. Now I've upgraded to a brewtus, I've got an inmymug subscription and the consistency makes it possible to dial in a new bean every week. As a result, coffee drinking has become the most fun and interesting it's been in years.


Not having to guess at an extraction temp, allows you to to concentrate on other stuff


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Two grinders = two beans on the go

One commandeered by the missus for decaf, but I have been known to partake on occasion myself.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Change sometimes 3 or 4 times a week and tending to order in kilos as well as smaller. 2 grinders plus a lido 3 make for plenty of choices. Decaf however is the "devil's bean" in this house. Looking forward to the new year when the "fun" of temp surfing a Silvia is a distant memory ( there will be Levers, plural, and PID control.........possibly / maybe from the "ugly machine" manufacturer  )

John


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Im a bit of rogue when it comes to changing bean. Pretty much change every cup I have, rotating in general 5/6 diff beans a month. I find I generally hit an ok time for extraction first time as not too many beans lie wildly away from a similar grind to hit general parameters. I then make a note of how hit tasted and try to hone in on any changes that need to be made with the next time I use that bean. Never really get sink shots and with brewed everything comes out pretty tasty.

Its a good way of playing with the flavours of different beans, but also seeing how they are similar in prep, but also honing in on how to change things slightly to emphasise their differences.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

YerbaMate170 said:


> I get through roughly a bag a week and rarely ever buy the same beans twice - there's just too much to try and I suppose I'm relatively new to the coffee scene so in that early stage of things. I only brew so don't have the same issues with getting the most out of equipment.


Same here. I got into specialty coffee quite recently, but enjoy experimenting. Got all the tools needed for consistent control (rather than a consistent cup) for pour overs: Bonavita variable temperature kettle and Lido 2. I even like that I sometimes mess up something so bad. The fact that I can say "oh, it could be better and I know what I need to do" is so satisfying.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I guess it's easier if you only drink brewed. I usually have (at least) 3 different coffees open and never have the same coffee 2 cups in a row. I get bored easily


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

shannigan said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my limited experience, it seems that 2 things are true:
> 
> ...


Failing horribly there then lol. Change beans every order so far, but that's more down to I've used a really low entry machine till now and you could get a good shot then the next 3 might be different in various ways. With the BE fail I've now got to wait till next Wednesday till the Duo Temp Pro arrives then it's almost back to square one, but I did choose 3 different Blends/SO to try over the next 2 weeks, and won't be burning through 500g+ of beans cause of a misfiring grinder. When I find that one SO or Blend I'am really happy with then it'll be a mainstay of my espresso/milk based drinks with the odd 100-250g bag to test/try something new.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I have about 7 bags of coffee on the go at the minute, 3 of which (Square mile Kilimanjaro washed, pulped natural and natural) I was given at the cupping stand at Cup North, along with some purchases of Avenue decaf (evening tipple), and Casa Espresso Guatemala and a small sample bag of Kenyan roasted in an IKAWA (the kickstarter roaster). Also have some Casa Espresso that was on special (suited for pour-over) and probably a shot each of Skybury dark and medium (although they want chucking, but smell nice).. Not forgetting LSOL from last month...

I need another shelf to put them on (I single dose, and mark the packets with grind settings)


----------

